# PLEASE HELP NOVACOM isnt working for me for some reason



## qqyycchh (Oct 17, 2011)

everytime i type in this command in cmd i get unknown command

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

... i can install 3rd party apps and stuff tho..
its kind werid


----------



## Icefeet (Oct 3, 2011)

i guess you novacom isn't in your PATH variable, you should put the folder novacom.exe resides in in your path variable or use the full path to novacom.exe to execute the command


----------



## grnglide (Oct 16, 2011)

So are you navigating to the folder that contains the navicom.exe executable withing your CMD session before you issue the command as in the instructions?


----------



## Icefeet (Oct 3, 2011)

you could but you'd have to copy acmeinstaller to the same directory then


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

just try this command:

c:\"program files"\palm\sdk\novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

not sure about the path of the sdk.. u need to check


----------



## qqyycchh (Oct 17, 2011)

View attachment 4441

here this is my novacom file and everything, they are in the same folder
and i dont have the palm SDK(cuz many says you dont really need it)


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

In cmd do

Cd F:\lol

Then do the command. If you still get the error you don't have novacom installed.


----------



## qqyycchh (Oct 17, 2011)

thats what i did. i have novacom driver installed


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

You're still not in the install directory of NovaCom. read this http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...it-Nova-com-and-commands-ONLY-(simple-method)


----------



## dubie76 (Oct 15, 2011)

Not to be a dick, but you do realize that you are running an Alpha build that is not fully functional right? Your posting an issue about something that probably isnt even a priority for the CM team.

Just a thought


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

dubie76 said:


> Not to be a dick, but you do realize that you are running an Alpha build that is not fully functional right? Your posting an issue about something that probably isnt even a priority for the CM team.
> 
> Just a thought


And you realize that this is not a bug posting, but a plea for help on installation, right?


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

I think he's on a war path to rant, I can't help but notice that he is complaining in all threads even though noone is blaming Devs or surprisingly complaining. Of all the threads I have been jumping in and out og all anyone is doing is micro managing issues and working on individual fixes for each other. It's probably one of the most cival forums I have seen in a while. I do get frustrated if someone blames a dev but I really haven't seen that happening much.


----------



## tithefug (Oct 16, 2011)

qqyycchh said:


> everytime i type in this command in cmd i get unknown command
> 
> novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller
> 
> ...


I am getting the same error. This worked yesterday, as I had to reset my device with webOS Doctor and readd moboot to be able to switch between the two.

Today, I applied the webOS 3.0.4 update, which, unsurprisingly, overwrote the boot partition. So, I attempted to reinstall moboot, but I am getting this output as well. I know this is the output from 'novacom', as if I try to use the command 'novacom2', the output I get is:


> 'novacom2' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.


So, is there an update to novacom that we need due to the webOS update? Are we doing something wrong?

Any help would be appreciated.

Tithefug


----------



## tithefug (Oct 16, 2011)

Okay. So, I forgot to put the TouchPad into recovery mode (reboot, and press Vol-Up while booting). After doing so, running the command worked as expected, and now I am able to boot into, either webOS or CyanogenMod.

Tithefug


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rumor has it new Web OS update breaks MO Boot.

Lastly I'm getting tired of repeating myself. His issue is he probably runs 64 bit and is running the command from the wrong directory. read my link posted earlier if anyone is still having problems.


----------



## cjpopp (Apr 27, 2013)

I know it's an old topic but if you are in Windows and you're getting "failed to connect to server" when running the install, go to Services and see if Palm Novacom is running. If not, start it. Then run the installer.

Oh - make sure you're in recovery mode. connecting the USB and going into USB mode from WebOS will not do the trick.

Also - be patient when installing. You might think the pad is hung up - it's not. Give it a few minutes. If it becomes like 30 minutes and the install hasn't finished, look at rebooting you pad then.


----------

